# [Sammelthread] Acer Predator XB271HUAbmiprz 165Hz@G-Synch



## Andinistrator (23. August 2016)

Hallo Kollegen,
zum Preis von 479€ statt 599€ teste ich gerade die TN-Variante (1ms) im Test.
Zum Verwechseln ähnlich und daher der Unterschied:
TN: Acer Predator XB271HU *Ab*miprz
IPS: Acer Predator XB271HU *b*miprz

Den Dell UltraSharp U2515H habe ich schon eine ganze Weile (1Jahr).

Leider teste ich noch nicht mit der neuen NV GTX, sondern mit der Sapphire Radeon R9 390 Nitro.
=> 144 statt 165Hz da kein G-Synch




*Erster Eindruck*
- Kabel alle dabei, d.h. auch ein DP Kabel
- Design ist Geschmackssache, roter Standfuß nicht so schlimm wie auf den Verkaufsbildern 
- Farbsättigung im Vergleich zu IPS deutlich "gedämmter"

*Acer Predator XB271HUbmiprz*
Refresh Rate Num = Hertz-Anzeige vom TFT

- Anschluss per DP da sonst nicht über 60Hz möglich
- Klick auf das Radeon Center auf erkennen: Auflösung von 1024x768 auf 2560x1440
=>  Refresh Rate Num = 60Hz da in Windows
- Einstellung in Black Ops 3 auf 165Hz stellen
=> Refresh Rate Num = 144 statt 165Hz
=> Black Ops 3 FPS zeigen im Spiel und Steam 160-165FPS an

Der Farbunterschied kommt durch die S7-Kamera, die Ausleuchtung beim Acer ist perfekt.


----------



## JoM79 (23. August 2016)

*AW: TN vs. IPS - Acer Predator XB271HUAbmiprz vs. Dell UltraSharp U2515H*

Weil das nur mit ner neuen Nvidia Karte geht wenn Gsync aktiviert ist.
Btw, RTFM.


----------



## Andinistrator (23. August 2016)

*AW: TN vs. IPS - Acer Predator XB271HUAbmiprz vs. Dell UltraSharp U2515H*

Hatte ich mir fast gedacht 

Aber sind es dann echte 165Hz und warum kann der TFT diese Option nicht von allein puschen?


----------



## Andinistrator (25. August 2016)

*AW: [TEST] TN vs. IPS - Acer Predator XB271HUAbmiprz vs. Dell UltraSharp U2515H*

Zwischenstand

Die internen Boxen sind Schrott. Der Sound hat eben kein Masse, den häßlichen Fuß hätte man dafür hernehmen können. Shooter-Kollegen spielen sicher sowieso nur mit Headset, aber selbst für Musik zum Mithören ist nicht wirklich gut. Der Fuß hätte diese Aufgabe übernehmen können.


----------



## guss (26. August 2016)

*AW: [TEST] TN vs. IPS - Acer Predator XB271HUAbmiprz vs. Dell UltraSharp U2515H*

Du hast oben den falschen Monitor verlinkt, kann das sein? Ich habe nämlich die ganze Zeit nicht kapiert, was mir dieser Thread eigentlich sagen will, da beide Links auf Monitore mit IPS Panel verlinken. Du meinst aber vermutlich den Acer Predator XB271 mit TN Panel, oder? 
Je mehr ich lese, desto mehr komme ich auch vom IPS Panel ab. Der Acer hört sich für diesen Preis in der Tat sehr interessant an.


----------



## Andinistrator (26. August 2016)

*AW: [TEST] TN vs. IPS - Acer Predator XB271HUAbmiprz vs. Dell UltraSharp U2515H*

Du hast Recht, aber es war eben genau dieser Link wo ich meinen 165Hz her habe. Schon Amazon hatte dieses Modell zu einem gemacht und IPS und TN Pannel nicht getrennt. - jetzt ggf. hatte Geizhals diesen auch so weiterverwendet -.-

Hier geht es um das TN Pannel

TN: Acer Predator XB271HU *Ab*miprz @ 144/165Hz /1ms
IPS: Acer Predator XB271HU *b*miprz @ 144/165Hz / 4ms


----------



## JoM79 (26. August 2016)

*AW: [TEST] TN vs. IPS - Acer Predator XB271HUAbmiprz vs. Dell UltraSharp U2515H*



guss schrieb:


> Du hast oben den falschen Monitor verlinkt, kann das sein? Ich habe nämlich die ganze Zeit nicht kapiert, was mir dieser Thread eigentlich sagen will, da beide Links auf Monitore mit IPS Panel verlinken. Du meinst aber vermutlich den Acer Predator XB271 mit TN Panel, oder?


Welcher Link?


Andinistrator schrieb:


> Hier geht es um das TN Pannel


Panel, mit einem N.


----------



## Andinistrator (28. August 2016)

*AW: [TEST] TN vs. IPS - Acer Predator XB271HUAbmiprz vs. Dell UltraSharp U2515H*

Also irgendwie ist was dran am TN Panel, 144Hz und 1ms machen schon was aus, oder ich bin plötzlich supergut in Shootern geworden. Ich hab noch nicht mal G-Synch..., aber irgendwie bringen schon diese
1000ms : 144Hz = 6,94ms pro Bild-Refresh einen Unterschied.

Das Spiel muss dies unterstützen, bei Rocket League kann ich kein 60+Hz einstellen - aber bei Black OPs III

Bildwiederholungsrate: 240 (=max)
Bildsynchronisation: EIN
=  automatisch auf 144FPS schaltet, wohl er doch eine Synchronisation genutzt wird?!

oder 

Bildwiederholungsrate: 240 (=max)
Bildsynchronisation: EIN
= rund ~220FPS mit meinen Einstellungen
1000ms : 220 FPS = 4,55m pro Bildaufbau gerendert

Hier müsste also fast der gleiche Effekt entstehen wie bei Rocket League ~250FPS auf 60Hz IPS, das Spiel wirkt flüssiger aber mathematisch gesehen müsste Tearing entstehen, d.h. zwei überlappende Bilder werden am TFT angezeigt. Da ich dies bei 60Hz nicht bewusst wahrgenommen/drauf geachtet hatte, nun auch erst Recht nicht bei 144Hz wenn ich versuche es zu sehen.

Wer bei aktivem G-Synch mit letztendlich 165Hz Tearing noch immer wahrnimmt... naja... diese "arme Sau" ist nun wirklich nicht zu beneiden.

Fazit: Den TFT behalte ich, mit 479€ ist das wohl ein gutes P/L nach aktuellem Stand.


----------



## JoM79 (28. August 2016)

*AW: [TEST] TN vs. IPS - Acer Predator XB271HUAbmiprz vs. Dell UltraSharp U2515H*

Rocket League läuft einwandfrei mit über 60Hz.
Und wie soll man bei aktivem Gsync tearing wahr nehmen, wenn gar keins auftritt?


----------



## Andinistrator (28. August 2016)

*AW: [TEST] TN vs. IPS - Acer Predator XB271HUAbmiprz vs. Dell UltraSharp U2515H*

Ich war noch nie 1. 
@ 144Hz ist das schon leichter


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. August 2016)

*AW: [TEST] TN vs. IPS - Acer Predator XB271HUAbmiprz vs. Dell UltraSharp U2515H*

Ach jetzt verstehe ich wieso ich nie erster werde, ich habe kein 144Hz Monitor! 

Danke für diese Erkenntnis, jetzt kann ich wieder ruhig schlafen


----------



## hoffgang (29. August 2016)

*AW: [TEST] TN vs. IPS - Acer Predator XB271HUAbmiprz vs. Dell UltraSharp U2515H*



Andinistrator schrieb:


> Ich war noch nie 1.
> @ 144Hz ist das schon leichter



Ergebnis dieses "Test" Threads:
>100Hz fühlen sich in schnellen Shootern besser an als 60 Hz.

Könnte erklären warum Spielern welche ihren Fokus auf kompetitive Shooter legen ein 120/144 Hz Monitor empfohlen wird. Aber ist doch schön dass wir wieder jemanden gefunden haben der endlich mal den Vorteil solcher Monitore erkennt.


----------



## Andinistrator (29. August 2016)

*AW: [TEST] TN vs. IPS - Acer Predator XB271HUAbmiprz vs. Dell UltraSharp U2515H*



hoffgang schrieb:


> Ergebnis dieses "Test" Threads:
> >100Hz fühlen sich in schnellen Shootern besser an als 60 Hz.



Fazit ist: Den Acer Predator XB271HUAbmiprz kann man für 479€ lassen. Zum Originalpreis von 599€ müssten die Boxen deutlich besser sein (das Design "ent-nerdet")´.

Ob man 60/144/165Hz unterscheiden kann ist subjektiv, so wie ich diesen Beigeschmack natürlich einfließen lies.


----------



## hoffgang (29. August 2016)

*AW: [TEST] TN vs. IPS - Acer Predator XB271HUAbmiprz vs. Dell UltraSharp U2515H*



Andinistrator schrieb:


> Fazit ist: Den Acer Predator XB271HUAbmiprz kann man für 479€ lassen. Zum Originalpreis von 599€ müssten die Boxen deutlich besser sein (das Design "ent-nerdet")´.



Für 479€ sind WQHD, 165Hz und Gsync unschlagbar. Wenn das Panel noch was taugt, keine Fehler hat, wunderbar.
Selbst für 599€ ist er ja nicht der teuerste Monitor dieser Gattung. Kommt halt drauf an was man will, wenn WQHD 144Hz Gsync auf der Wunschliste stehen bezahlt man das eben auch. Vergleichbare Freesync Modelle sind ja deutlich günstiger. Acer Predator XG270HUomidpx z.b., kostet weniger als der XB271HUAbmiprz im Angebot & bietet Dir auch den passenden Sync.




Andinistrator schrieb:


> Ob man 60/144/165Hz unterscheiden kann ist subjektiv, so wie ich diesen Beigeschmack natürlich einfließen lies.



Natürlich merkt man das.
Spiel 4 Wochen CS/CoD auf >120 Hz und geh dann zurück auf 60 Hz. Der Unterschied ist dann mehr als greifbar. Von weniger auf mehr aufstocken ist oftmals garnicht so auffällig. Aber von mehr Hz wieder zurückgehen, grade bei Shootern, v.a. wenn man sich mal daran gewöhnt hat, DAS merkt man auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. August 2016)

*AW: [TEST] TN vs. IPS - Acer Predator XB271HUAbmiprz vs. Dell UltraSharp U2515H*

Was ich mich schon die ganze Zeit frage, wo ist denn der Angepriesene Test? 

Bisher entnehme ich nur folgendes, dass 165HZ besser als 60 sind. 

Gratulation, hat leider nix mit "IPS vs TN" zutun. Das 165HZ besser als 60 sind, wissen denk ich alle.


----------



## target2804 (29. August 2016)

*AW: [TEST] TN vs. IPS - Acer Predator XB271HUAbmiprz vs. Dell UltraSharp U2515H*

Habe jetzt auch nicht ganz verstanden, warum der Thread-Titel TN vs IPS heißt. Du hast keine Vor- und Nachteile der Panel gezeigt. 
Und dein Fazit zu mehr als 60Hz waren, dass es besser ist, weil du jetzt in Shootern mal erster bist?

Sorry, das ist Banane^^
Und wenn du mit konstruktiver Kritik nicht umgehen kannst, solltest du hier einfach nicht aktiv sein!


----------



## DKK007 (29. August 2016)

Da das ganze hier zu nichts führt und auch kein richtiger Test vorhanden ist.

CLOSED.


----------

